# Masteron for sex drive - Log



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, so I've orders 30ml mast e which should be arriving tomorrow. I'm 8 weeks into test/eq cycle and sex drive has been fairly poor the whole time. Have played with adex doses with no joy so switched to aromasin which has improved things but libido still isn't that high.

Gonna frontload mast at 900mg for first 2 weeks then drop to 450mg. Will keep this updated with any progress I make. In the meantime, if anyone has any views or experience with mast for sex drive it would be interesting to hear from you.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Quick update. Well something is definitely improving sex drive!! Had first jab of mast e on weds and erections seem to be stronger already. Upped test dose to 1.5 g as well so don't know if that has something to do with it as well lol. Happy days tho!!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mast is great unless you have mpb it will rip your hair out, fast!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Mast is great unless you have mpb it will rip your hair out, fast!


Yeah I've heard that Stone. I'm actually receding slightly and starting to thin on top...just keeping fingers crossed I get away with it lol.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Mast is great unless you have mpb it will rip your hair out, fast!


Weren't you having sex drive probs mate?? Did you try mast??


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah I've heard that Stone. I'm actually receding slightly and starting to thin on top...*just keeping fingers crossed I get away with it* lol.


You won't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

I had similar prob few weeks ago,masteron enanthate is helping in that department defo


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

anabolik said:


> You won't.


Really? I'm not exactly going bald mate...just hair's slightly thinner at 34 than it was when I was 18...and receding very slightly at the sides. What should I expect from the mast?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

shotgun said:


> I had similar prob few weeks ago,masteron enanthate is helping in that department defo


How bad was sex drive before the masteron mate? And how much did it improve?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Really? I'm not exactly going bald mate...just hair's slightly thinner at 34 than it was when I was 18...and receding very slightly at the sides. What should I expect from the mast?


If your hair is actually thinning then masteron will speed this up immensely. Just because you have no bald patches yet doesn't mean you're not going bald, it's just not at the stage where it is obvious...if you continue using strongly androgenic compounds you will soon have so much thinning up top that you will be noticeably balding as there will be a big difference between the thicker hair on the back/sides and on the top.

If I were you I'd at least get on the minoxidil while you're running mast, although that's a bit like putting a plaster on a bullet wound lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

anabolik said:


> If your hair is actually thinning then masteron will speed this up immensely. Just because you have no bald patches yet doesn't mean you're not going bald, it's just not at the stage where it is obvious...if you continue using strongly androgenic compounds you will soon have so much thinning up top that you will be noticeably balding as there will be a big difference between the thicker hair on the back/sides and on the top.
> 
> If I were you I'd at least get on the minoxidil while you're running mast, although that's a bit like putting a plaster on a bullet wound lol


Ok, will look into that mate cheers!! Problem is my sex drive has dropped quite alot on this cycle. Stopping the gear and doing a pct really isn't an option ATM due to work commitments and other things going on in my life. Also, got 2 holidays coming up with the mrs so low adex drive is gonna be a real problem. Masteron or proviron seemed like my only 2 options!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Ok, will look into that mate cheers!! Problem is my sex drive has dropped quite alot on this cycle. Stopping the gear and doing a pct really isn't an option ATM due to work commitments and other things going on in my life. Also, got 2 holidays coming up with the mrs so low adex drive is gonna be a real problem. Masteron or proviron seemed like my only 2 options!!


After reading your post again it's likely that high estrogen could be the root cause of your low libido. You say your sex drive improved after switching from adex to aromasin which leads me to believe estrogen is the culprit. You're on over 1g of test your libido shouldn't be an issue as there should be plenty of DHT in your system already. I'd be willing to bet if you lowered your test dose to around 750mg and kept the aromasin at the same dose but added in a little bit of mast (200mg) you'd be a raging pervert in a couple weeks.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

anabolik said:


> After reading your post again it's likely that high estrogen could be the root cause of your low libido. You say your sex drive improved after switching from adex to aromasin which leads me to believe estrogen is the culprit. You're on over 1g of test your libido shouldn't be an issue as there should be plenty of DHT in your system already. I'd be willing to bet if you lowered your test dose to around 750mg and kept the aromasin at the same dose but added in a little bit of mast (200mg) you'd be a raging pervert in a couple weeks.


Yeah I agree that estrogen is probably the cause. Been chasing me tail a bit on this one tbh. Was thinking estrogen might have been too high but normally I am very prone to gyno, but had no sign of puffy nips at all. Was actually planning on dropping test and eq to 750 each in a couple of weeks anyway when I start cutting. I'll prob stick to that plan and drop dose when planned...just want to see what effect the mast has first.

Thanks for the advice bro, it's always good to hear someone confirm what you already suspected. Just been doubting my own judgement lately due to my body sending me alot of mixed signals!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

No worries mate. I know it's tempting to fall into the trap of adding in more compounds and larger doses to try and fix issues but sometimes it's best to keep things simple.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

All i can say is mast is awesome for sex drive. Love it!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

anabolik said:


> No worries mate. I know it's tempting to fall into the trap of adding in more compounds and larger doses to try and fix issues but sometimes it's best to keep things simple.


Ya know what mate, I think I'll just bite the bullet and drop doses now. Due to the dosing of my gear, it's gonna be easiest to drop to 750eq and 875test. Will keep mast at 400 for now, then if things pick up I will try it at 200.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fukcing he'll stuey, it's no wonder you have issues! Your body never gets a chance to get used to what you're doing! You change doses way too much!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

That sounds like a good plan :thumbup1:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fukcing he'll stuey, it's no wonder you have issues! Your body never gets a chance to get used to what you're doing! You change doses way too much!


Mate I've only changed test dose twice this cycle. Ran 1g for the first 7 weeks, then upped to 1.25 for a week then 1.5. In fact, yeah thinking about it now I have been a bit all over the place haven't I lol.

What do you think about Anabolic's advice? Should I drop dose and see if that brings estrogen down (if that's what's causing the problem)? If I change dose now I will keep it there for the rest of this cycle...got like 9 weeks left now. What ya reckon bud??


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Mate I've only changed test dose twice this cycle. Ran 1g for the first 7 weeks, then upped to 1.25 for a week then 1.5. In fact, yeah thinking about it now I have been a bit all over the place haven't I lol.
> 
> What do you think about Anabolic's advice? Should I drop dose and see if that brings estrogen down (if that's what's causing the problem)? If I change dose now I will keep it there for the rest of this cycle...got like 9 weeks left now. What ya reckon bud??


Just stick with whatever dose you decide on and run your AI accordingly

In all honesty though your problems will only really be solved when you come off and have a break, I've been there mate, throwing meds at it never works IME

Just ride the rest of the cycle out and then have a good break if you don't want to come off yet, I would just stop personally


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah I've heard that Stone. I'm actually receding slightly and starting to thin on top...just keeping fingers crossed I get away with it lol.


You defo won't get away with it dude.

I used 700mg mast for 6weeks last year and its gave me about 5years hair loss, no joke, if I don't use mast i loose very little on aas and off aas I seem to loose none, but once its gone it don't come back, a couple more years I will have to shave it all  mast is a hair killer if u have mpb garanteed


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Try Melanotan2 and tell me bro lol Im currently on it and my god.... ROFL


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ha yeh mt2 is like a super viagra, plus sunbeds and a great tan.

I use cialis when mines low I try and stay off prov and mast now to save my hair.

Cialis and mt2 will have it solid as granite dude. Also caber with deca and tren 0.5mg x2 ew is great also


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Ha yeh mt2 is like a super viagra, plus sunbeds and a great tan.
> 
> I use cialis when mines low I try and stay off prov and mast now to save my hair.
> 
> Cialis and mt2 will have it solid as granite dude. Also caber with deca and tren 0.5mg x2 ew is great also


To be honest mate I think I've spent enough on this cycle and don't really want to be paying out for anything else. Someone suggested 200mg mast a week earlier. You think this might be enough to help sex drive and not be too bad for hair loss?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

mast is one of the best compounds out there, there is no 2 ways about it. it will increase sex drive and bind to shbg. deffo in my top 5 compounds.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> mast is one of the best compounds out there, there is no 2 ways about it. it will increase sex drive and bind to shbg. deffo in my top 5 compounds.


What dose would you say is enough to increase sex drive mate? Is 200mg enough or do I need 400?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> What dose would you say is enough to increase sex drive mate? Is 200mg enough or do I need 400?


200 should give you a noticable increase in sex drive...400 more so. it'll also reduce bloat and increase strength due to it's androgenic nature.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

200mg should be fine 400mg I'd says the sweet spot,

I used to use mast with tren or deca, equal doses ie 400mg tren or deca to 400mg mast and that kept me going fine.

Masteron is basicly injectable dht so any amount of it will cause hair loss.

Even running 200mg for say 8-10weeks you see noticable hair loss so there's no way around it, but it should be minimal at that dose, and I'd look into other meds for libido for in the future, 1 cycle of it shouldnt cause too much trouble unless you go over 400mg ew and on multi cycles. I was quite shocked at the damage its done from 6weeks 700mg ew its put me right off, till I accept I need to shave it then ill be back on the mast lol.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> 200mg should be fine 400mg I'd says the sweet spot,
> 
> I used to use mast with tren or deca, equal doses ie 400mg tren or deca to 400mg mast and that kept me going fine.
> 
> ...


^^^ this ^^^

it'll be a good edition to any cycle. if your prone to hair loss your options are suckit up or go without, it's that simple. i personally think the sweet spot is between 800mg-1g but i'm a lot bigger then stone14.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> 200mg should be fine 400mg I'd says the sweet spot,
> 
> I used to use mast with tren or deca, equal doses ie 400mg tren or deca to 400mg mast and that kept me going fine.
> 
> ...





theBEAST2002 said:


> ^^^ this ^^^
> 
> it'll be a good edition to any cycle. if your prone to hair loss your options are suckit up or go without, it's that simple. i personally think the sweet spot is between 800mg-1g but i'm a lot bigger then stone14.


Ok lads, thanks alot for all the advice!! As said before, my nipples aren't really puffy, but they are very smooth lol. Guess that might be a sign that estrogen is maybe a little high? Rather than change ai dose I think I'm gonna drop test dose back down to 1g and see how things go...so that will be 1g test/1g eq/400mg mast (just gonna risk it I think). Then after a few weeks, if things are better then I'll maybe try reducing the mast a little to save the old barnet from thinning!!

I've tried Viagra in the past (during pct) but didn't like it, got terrible headaches!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

theBEAST2002 said:


> ^^^ this ^^^
> 
> it'll be a good edition to any cycle. if your prone to hair loss your options are suckit up or go without, it's that simple. i personally think the sweet spot is between 800mg-1g but i'm a lot bigger then stone14.


Well 400mg is my sweet spot with gains and hair in mind like 800-1000mg ew I'd prob be bald in 2weeks lol


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

my brother takes hcg+hmg through cycle and into pct. during pct he takes aromasin @ 12.5mg ed, clomed @ 100mg ed, cailais as well as DAA, vit b6 and b12. he ups his creatine, glutimine and taurine in an attempt to make the rebound as quick as possible. a few ideas there for you. it's your choice at the end of the day.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Well 400mg is my sweet spot with gains and hair in mind like 800-1000mg ew I'd prob be bald in 2weeks lol


lol, thats why i shave my hair. i only use it when cutting now, along with a equally high dose of tren, low dose of eq an drol in the last few weeks for fullness. along with a coctail of thermobolics.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> lol, thats why i shave my hair. i only use it when cutting now, along with a equally high dose of tren, low dose of eq an drol in the last few weeks for fullness. along with a coctail of thermobolics.


Just popped my first spontaneous hardon in weeks!! Had to rush upstairs and pull the head off it lol. Could this be the mast kicking in? Had first jab 4 days ago (800mg but dropping to 400mg from next week)??


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

i think it's probably a placebo effect atm, if it was mast p i would say yes.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> i think it's probably a placebo effect atm, if it was mast p i would say yes.


Yeah, or maybe estrogen has finally settled down. Either way, things are definitely perking up!!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Mast is good at the right dose if you go overboard it can also decrease sex drive i would say your issue is your ratio of anabolics to test try a 2-2.5 test ratio.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

maybe


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

oldskoolcool said:


> Mast is good at the right dose if you go overboard it can also decrease sex drive i would say your issue is your ratio of anabolics to test try a 2-2.5 test ratio.





theBEAST2002 said:


> maybe


Hmmmm. You may be right, but I would have thought the amount of test I'm on is enough to keep sex drive high on any amounts of eq? I'm convinced its estrogen related but either way I'm hoping the mast does the trick.


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Just popped my first spontaneous hardon in weeks!! Had to rush upstairs and pull the head off it lol. Could this be the mast kicking in? Had first jab 4 days ago (800mg but dropping to 400mg from next week)??


 :lol:


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

eq doesn't suppress sex drive, sometimes when estro conversion is too high sex drive is reduced. but eq itself is mainly anabolic, test is your main androgen but when too much converts you loose sex drive. in comes mast. due to it being a dht it binds very strongly to the androgen receptor raising sex drive, binding to the sex hormone binding globuline sparing your other compounds from being in a state of uselessness and acting as a mild anti estrogen. definately one of the best compounds along with eq, tren and dbol.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> eq doesn't suppress sex drive, sometimes when estro conversion is too high sex drive is reduced. but eq itself is mainly anabolic, test is your main androgen but when too much converts you loose sex drive. in comes mast. due to it being a dht it binds very strongly to the androgen receptor raising sex drive, binding to the sex hormone binding globuline sparing your other compounds from being in a state of uselessness and acting as a mild anti estrogen. definately one of the best compounds along with eq, tren and dbol.


Well sex drive is definitely better!! It's only 5 days since first mast shot so do you think it's too early for the mast to be causing this? I have dropped test down to 1g (gonna keep it there for rest of cycle now) so maybe there is less estrogen which is in turn improving sex drive?

Still have to concentrate to get it up, but once it's up erections are much, much better than a week ago!! Do you think when the mast fully kicks in that should improve things further??


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Well sex drive is definitely better!! It's only 5 days since first mast shot so do you think it's too early for the mast to be causing this? I have dropped test down to 1g (gonna keep it there for rest of cycle now) so maybe there is less estrogen which is in turn improving sex drive?
> 
> Still have to concentrate to get it up, but once it's up erections are much, much better than a week ago!! Do you think when the mast fully kicks in that should improve things further??


if i had to guess i'd say it's the combination of lowering the test and adding mast. it's only going to get better for here


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Very briefly...I am now just one big walking hardon!! I fvcking missed this, hahahaaaa!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I've just started running Masterol from WC, not sure if it is a coincidence or not but all my joints are aching like f*ck at the minute. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've just started running Masterol from WC, not sure if it is a coincidence or not but all my joints are aching like f*ck at the minute. Has anyone else had this?


Yeah, I'm using WC as well mate, joints are fine tho. What dose ai you running? Mast is also has mild anti estrogen effects so maybe it has pushed estrogen a bit too low. Try dropping ai dose slightly.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah, I'm using WC as well mate, joints are fine tho. What dose ai you running? Mast is also has mild anti estrogen effects so maybe it has pushed estrogen a bit too low. Try dropping ai dose slightly.


Just ran out of ai actually, didnt even think about that.


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

oldskoolcool said:


> Mast is good at the right dose if you go overboard it can also decrease sex drive i would say your issue is your ratio of anabolics to test try a 2-2.5 test ratio.


Would this be 2.25 test to 2 mast


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

hows the lib going now then with your mast flowing?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Herbal burt said:


> Would this be 2.25 test to 2 mast


1000mg test and 400mg mast mate. Lowered test slightly and kept ai dose the same. I think things have improved due to both less estrogen and the addition of the mast.



stone14 said:


> hows the lib going now then with your mast flowing?


Good mate. Not quite as high as on previous cycles but definitely higher than normal off cycle libido (which is always good anyway). I'm over the moon tbh Stone, it's like I've got a new toy to play with...and enjoying sharing it with the mrs as well haha!! We're off to Ibiza in 8 weeks and was really worried I was gonna have problems...it's like a weiggt's been lifted lol.

How's things with you mate? Did ya get yours back up and running ok?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> 1000mg test and 400mg mast mate. Lowered test slightly and kept ai dose the same. I think things have improved due to both less estrogen and the addition of the mast.
> 
> Good mate. Not quite as high as on previous cycles but definitely higher than normal off cycle libido (which is always good anyway). I'm over the moon tbh Stone, it's like I've got a new toy to play with...and enjoying sharing it with the mrs as well haha!! We're off to Ibiza in 8 weeks and was really worried I was gonna have problems...it's like a weiggt's been lifted lol.
> 
> How's things with you mate? Did ya get yours back up and running ok?


yeh my backs as good as its going to get now, im training ok, just sticking to leg press and leg ex/curls, I was attempting front squats in the smith machine but tbh its not werth the risk, my legs are never going to be huge but there fit my body the size there are and there gaining fine from what im doing so its all good.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> yeh my backs as good as its going to get now, im training ok, just sticking to leg press and leg ex/curls, I was attempting front squats in the smith machine but tbh its not werth the risk, my legs are never going to be huge but there fit my body the size there are and there gaining fine from what im doing so its all good.


Mate, I've not been able to train my legs at all for the last 5 or 6 weeks. Knee totally gave way on the leg press!! Doc thought it was just inflammation under my knee cap (or something like that), but since anti inflammatories haven't worked he's arranging a scan or x ray to check for arthritis...so fingers crossed its not that!! Hate not being able to train legs, especially on cycle!! Looks like old age is creeping up tho...just had to get reading glasses as well!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> Mate, I've not been able to train my legs at all for the last 5 or 6 weeks. Knee totally gave way on the leg press!! Doc thought it was just inflammation under my knee cap (or something like that), but since anti inflammatories haven't worked he's arranging a scan or x ray to check for arthritis...so fingers crossed its not that!! Hate not being able to train legs, especially on cycle!! Looks like old age is creeping up tho...just had to get reading glasses as well!!


same here gud luck with your scan mate


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> same here gud luck with your scan mate


Cheers bro!!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Herbal burt said:


> Would this be 2.25 test to 2 mast


I meant 2+ times the amount of test to other compounds mate ie 1000mg test to 500mg other etc.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Ok, so I've orders 30ml mast e which should be arriving tomorrow. I'm 8 weeks into test/eq cycle and sex drive has been fairly poor the whole time. Have played with adex doses with no joy so switched to aromasin which has improved things but libido still isn't that high.
> 
> Gonna frontload mast at 900mg for first 2 weeks then drop to 450mg. Will keep this updated with any progress I make. In the meantime, if anyone has any views or experience with mast for sex drive it would be interesting to hear from you.


Always loved masteron. Since 2011 I don't do a single cycle without it, for sex drive, for balancing harsher compounds like tren and for hardness and vascularity and overall tensed and mean-looking shape it gives you.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Bigtalldavo said:


> Mate if your going to go bald then your hairs going, if you've got it predisposed to male pattern baldness,you can't beat genetics, my hairs gone now I just shave my entire head and wear a baseball cap, it's shit loosening your hair but it is what it is mate


Don't think he has much left on top after 8 years @stuey99


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Philfg said:


> Don't think he has much left on top after 8 years @stuey99


Bloody hell...goin back a bit here me askin what to expect from masterone


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Haha poor little stuey can’t get his jiggy on. Bless him 

Send her round to me bro, I’ll show her how a real man performs


----------

